# Best long hacks in mid sussex?



## beechtree (6 December 2015)

Anyone care to share their best long hacks in our area?

Preferably free! (so no ashdown forest!) 

I need new hacking inspiration....


----------



## tiga71 (5 January 2016)

Some great hacks up on the Downs if you park at Plumpton College. Can ride over to Stanmer Park, have a drink at the cafe and get in some great gallops. Basic route takes about 1.5-2 hours.

Can also head towards Lewes from Plumpton College, across Black Cap, down to the A27 and back round. Again lots of cantering/galloping.

Park over at Firle and explore the Downs from that way. Great galloping places over there.

If you go to Whiteways Cafe just off A29, you can explore Houghton Forest and get onto the Downs. Plenty of forest tracks and open downland. And they have great cake at the cafe. Only go on a Sunday if your horse is ok with motorbikes as there will be about 100 coming and going, in the car park, not round the woods! They have a specific horse box area for parking.

You can park at the horse box car park at the roundabout on the A283 just south of Stenying. If on a weekend in the summer you need to get there early though as not massive. From there you can go east on the South Downs Way or west. You can also do a loop along the river bridleway, do a bit of roadwork in Shoreham and go back over the A27 and up to the Downs, then back down to the car park.

There is also a carpark just by Saddlescombe Farm which is directly on the Downs. Or park at Brendons for £5 and go east or west on the Downs.

You can go on east and west council sites and they both have interactive maps that show you the bridleways. Enjoy.


----------



## beechtree (5 January 2016)

Thanks Tiga! These are great 

Do you know how to get permission to park at Plumpton College?


----------



## alonerawnut (6 January 2016)

For my Sussex Pony Riders facebook group, I've created a google map of various Sussex hacking routes, parking places, venues etc:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zUO7hHxUZo64.kevVeXXoboGU&usp=sharing

I've collected quite a few horsebox trailer-friendly parking locations along the South Downs Way, from the official website. I've not personally tested them out (currently horse-less, pony shopping planned for March / April!  )
It also includes paid-for routes (TROT toll rides etc) but you should be able to switch those layers off.


----------



## tiga71 (6 January 2016)

Just ring the College and ask to be put through to the stables. I just ask whoever answers at the yard. It is only any good on weekends or the holidays. In term time the parking is packed with student cars. I usually take them a celebrations box or something as a thank you but I use it a lot so like to keep them sweet. I also leave it clean. Have fun!


----------



## beechtree (7 January 2016)

Wonderful, thanks for the help guys

Alonerawnut I'll definitely look at the Facebook group


----------

